# OMG I kicked my hedgehog.



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

So i let my hedgehog run around my room today, thinking to myself he was on the other side of the room cause he just ran in that direction, and i went to walk and i KICKED HIM!!! :'( 
I started freaking out because I didnt expect it at all!!!!!!, he balled up quickly then came out within 5 minutes again and started running around my room again, needless to say i was extremely careful this time, and did not kick him again, i think hes fine though since he did start running around without any visual problems again....but DAMNIT!!!!

Has anyone ever done something like this before???? and can tell me how and what happened after...etc....

He went like 2 feet away !!!

I'm so upset at myself!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

No, I have never done that. Perhaps you should consider a playpen.
There is alot of options to choose from here is one of many
http://www.petco.com/product/10792/Mars ... SiteSearch


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry, everyone has clumsy and horrible moments like this. You'll know to be more careful next time. Do you think you pushed him along the floor or do you think that he went up and came down again? If you just pushed him he's probably ok but possibly a little stressed and shaken up. If you think he went up and came down then it's more like a fall and should be treated like that. 

Monitor, his food intake and energy levels. If there is a change or if you notice any bruising, swelling or other obvious injuries you should take him to a hedgehog vet immediately because he could have internal injuries. 

I really hope he is ok. Some are resilient to falls and similar things but at other times an emergency trip to the vet is needed to save a life. 

Quigley has had lots of close calls when it comes to injuries. He decided to jump off my lap once and thankfully I have good reflexes because I caught him. But when I caught was a ball of spikes because as soon as he realized he was falling he balled up (OUCH!!). Also once he decided to climb out of his playpen. I was on the other side of the room watching him and suddenly he was at the top teetering over the edge I ran and grabbed him before he fell thankfully. My point is that all of these close calls could have easily ended really badly so you are not alone.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea so far (since ive gotten the little guy) he seems very resilient compared to other hedgies ive heard or seen...i have dropped him a couple of times and flipped him over (because im still getting used to handling him without gloves) and hes been fine and so far he seems fine after this, a little fidgety if anything (like when picked him hes EXTREMELY squirmy now whereas before the incident he was just kinda nonchalant)

but yea thus far nothing that would make me thing he had been hurt, no bruises just yet, hes running around just fine (like i said the second he came out of his ball after i kicked him he jetted right back under the bed without any limps or wabbles)

When I had kicked him he looked like he had just kinda maybe rolled along the floor, definitly didnt get any air (i could be wrong i mean its not like i was WATCHING it knowing it was going to happen, it happened pretty quick) :-\

Thanks for your input hedgielover...you definitely calmed me down a little for the time being!

im going to call a few local vets in the morning and see if any have sufficient hedgehog experience and if no1 does locally and he still seems alright ill give it another few days and see how he is.

and Yea from now on I think im just going to get him a ball to run around in!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Balls to run around in are not good for hedgies.
No ventalation and the slits can easily hurt a hedgies feet.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that balls are not really appropriate for hedgehogs. Playpens or hedgehog safe rooms are much better. Just watch where you step when you have him out.


----------



## nefertiti (Sep 28, 2009)

Balls are horrible for any small pet. They can over heat and don't get enough air. Plus it just looks so degrading. Those flying saucer wheels are the best. My hedgie loves them.


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

I've used a run around ball with my Stella for over a year now with no problem. She loves it! I do have to warn you, she poops and pees like crazy after a few minutes and it results in cleaning the ball and every time she decides to potty. For Stella it gives her a sense of security. I swear she tries to bowl the dogs over. :lol: Anyways, balls are fine to use as long as they are used under supervision. In addition, I've never had an issue with feet getting caught, ever.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How is your hedgie doing? Looking and acting okay?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

amanda said:


> I've used a run around ball with my Stella for over a year now with no problem. She loves it! I do have to warn you, she poops and pees like crazy after a few minutes and it results in cleaning the ball and every time she decides to potty. For Stella it gives her a sense of security. I swear she tries to bowl the dogs over. :lol: Anyways, balls are fine to use as long as they are used under supervision. In addition, I've never had an issue with feet getting caught, ever.


Balls are not safe for hedgies!
Even though you have yet to have a problem that don't make em safe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many people have used the balls with no problem. Many have used them and their hedgies have ended up injured. For one person to say balls are safe because they have never had a problem gives false and potentially harmful advice. Using balls is a risk and ultimately it is up to the individual owner if they are willing to take that risk. People need to be informed that there is a risk. How they use the information is up to them. 

At the very least, with a hedgehog we can never be quite sure if the hedgie is running in the ball because he enjoys it, or running in fear trying to get away.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

With all warnings about the run-about ball being unsafe in mind, I've found that Rocko enjoys running around in the open in a hedgie-proof room more anyway. At first, I did have a run-about ball for him, but he seemed to hate it. He would stand perfectly still in it and not run around, just using it as a potty every once in a while. I looked it up and found that it's not the best idea for hedgies, so I just let him run around in a hedgie proof room instead. He was bouncing off the walls! He seemed to like that a lot better. 

It's easy to make your room safe for the hedgie to run around in. Just get down on the floor and look at things from their perspective. Make sure there are no holes in the wall or under counters/couches/whatever that they could get into, and nothing they could put in their mouth and choke on. Put some toys and a hiding spot down, and just supervise while they play! From my experience and from what I've seen on the forums, hedgehogs like that a lot better and it's safer for them. Good exercise as well. Just make sure you watch your feet. :lol:


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Balls are not safe for hedgies!
> Even though you have yet to have a problem that don't make em safe.


Have you ever used a run around ball? Have you studied how hedgehogs use these balls? For over a year I have studied Stella's use of this ball, and for her it is safe. Studying animals, including hedgehogs, is part of my major. Just because some people say they are not safe doesn't make them unsafe for all. If they were truly unsafe, no one would use them. I believe my own studies over someone who has never used a run around ball. They can and have been used by numerous people for years as a supervised toy. Just because it is not right for you or your hedgehog does not mean it is unsafe for everyone else to use. I think if people want to try them they can, but they need to know some basic facts and if their hedgehog has issues with the ball then it needs to be discontinued.

-Amanda


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

and how do your observations show that the hedgie is running for fun...or running to try to get out? I mean its stuck in there..what other choice does it have??


----------



## LittleMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

I personally will never put one of my hedgies in a ball, my friends hamster died in one, and I can only imagine horrible things happening to one of my babies. I've also read in a lot of places that the run around balls are quite dangerous for them.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

amanda said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Balls are not safe for hedgies!
> ...


Balls are not safe for hedgies IMO as well as most others in the hedgehog world and i don't need a major to know that.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Besides the fact that toes get caught in the slits. With many precautions and close supervision the other disadvantages can be worked around. You'd have to be willing to clean it every time the hedgehog peed or pooped and keep the sessions short (like 15-20 min). 

I personally would never use one because I don't want to deal with injured toes and I don't think it's worth it because you have to keep the sessions so short to make sure your hedgehog has access to food and water. It's so much easier just to have a playpen. 

Also I think some people use them as an excuse to not watch their pet that closely and in that way they are dangerous. What if the person forgets about the hedgehog (or any pet)? What if the lid opens and the hedgehog ends up somewhere unsafe or lost? I'm not saying informed people would do this but they are advertised as a safe playtime for your pet while you clean the cage or whatever. So the packaging isn't suggesting it be used with supervision. This type of misleading packaging that puts pets in danger makes me not want to give the company my money.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Safe means no risk. There are lots of risks associated with putting your hedgie in one of those balls. Risks = not safe.


----------



## aces_spades (Apr 28, 2009)

I really hope your hedgie's doing ok.

Izzy squirmed out of my hands once while I was carrying her and I somehow managed to catch her just out of reflex. It was pretty frightening. Best to keep an eye on him like everyones said and if you notice any changes in behaviour take him to the vet. Better safe then sorry. I also hope you're feeling ok, we all make mistakes and have accidents no matter how careful we are.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

By the way, I don't know whether I would be willing to take the risks associated with the run-about balls (Some hedgies do fine with them, and some end up with injuries..) but what I do know is that the balls are GROSS! When I used to let Rocko in his, he would poop and pee in it. He didn't run around, but I can only imagine the mess that would have ensued. The pee and poop can end up going through the slits onto the floor, not to mention getting all over the hedgie. Hedgies poop and pee in their wheel while running as well, but they aren't trapped in the wheel with the waste. If they become uncomfortable, they can leave the mess and play somewhere else. In the ball, the hedgie has to stay in the closed space with all that mess, which I imagine doesn't smell very good or feel good on their little feet. 

That said, your hedgie is your own, and I think the ultimate decision should be based on the individual situation, owner, and hedgehog. But a new owner looking for a way to give some playtime should probably consider a playpen or a hedgie-safe room instead.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

For the record, when the original poster said "came out of his ball", I immediately got the impression she meant the little puffed up balls that our hedgehogs make themselves into when they're scared. It didn't sound to me like she meant a plastic ball like you all are talking about.

Maybe I missed something or read it wrong but that's just what I thought.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No, the OP did mean out of a "huffy ball", not plastic ball.

They later posted:



> and Yea from now on I think im just going to get him a ball to run around in!!!!


Which IMO is a bad idea, and what everyone else was posting about.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes I meant out of a angry spikey hedgie ball lol.

To date he still seems alright, not really limping or anything, seems find to me, no blood anywhere, nothing to show he has been hurt really at all!

Thank god for that.

Lately he just seems to be scratching himself ALL the time like a lot...idk what thats about.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

I sat on Sweet Pea twice by accident. I saw a video on hedgehogs jumping out of trees. Apparently they're like backwards cats. When they fall from high up, they try to fall on their back so their quills absorb the impact. It's true, I tried it with a huge fluffy pillow from about a foot and a half up once... I wouldn't recommend it, though...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

eyesack said:


> I sat on Sweet Pea twice by accident. I saw a video on hedgehogs jumping out of trees. Apparently they're like backwards cats. When they fall from high up, they try to fall on their back so their quills absorb the impact. It's true, I tried it with a huge fluffy pillow from about a foot and a half up once... I wouldn't recommend it, though...


You are talking about wild hedgehogs. Our guys do not have the same instincts and falls even from quite short distances can cause serious and sometimes fatal injuries.


----------



## nicolehedgie (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope your hedgehog is ok, I know how horrifying that can be! I had a hamster that was the best escape artist I have ever seen and one night, in my dark room, with Buddy the hamster supposedly in his house, I booted what I thought was a pair of socks. Unfortunately upon being kicked a few feet (by accident, didn't mean to kick the "socks") my socks ran away and I realized it was my poor hamster. I kept an eye on him for a while and he turned out to be fine...felt soooo guilty though.


----------

